# To love



## ihsaan

Hi,
I'm having a hard time with the verb "to love" (root: ح ب ب).
Could someone please conjugate it for me both past and present tense?


----------



## nanos

"2o77ibu= present, 2a7babtu= past"


----------



## Layla_N

Here are complete conjugations for all pronouns:

*Past:*
أنا أحببت - ana aHbabtu (I loved)
انت أحببت - anta aHbabta (you - sing. masc. - loved)
انت أحببت - anti aHbabti (you - sing. fem. - loved)
هو أحب - howwa aHabba (he loved)
هي أحبت - heyya aHabbat (she loved)

نحن أحببنا - naHnu aHbabna (we - dual/pl. - loved)
أنتما أحببتما - antomaa aHbabtumaa (you - dual - loved)
هما أحبا - homaa (masc.) aHabbaa (they - dual masc. - loved)
هما أحبتا - homaa (fem.) aHabbataa (they - dual fem. - loved)

أنتم أحببتم - antom aHbabtum (you - pl. masc. - loved)
أنتن أحببتن - antonna aHbabtunna (you - pl. fem. - loved)
هم أحبوا - hom aHabbuu (they - pl. masc. - loved)
هن أحببن - honna aHbabna (they - pl. fem. - loved)

The doubled consonant (بّ) is separated into two consonants (بب) for the first and second-person conjugations (and the third-person feminine plural conjugation).
*
Present:*
أنا أحب - ana uHibbu (I love)
انت تحب - anta tuHibbu (you - sing. masc. - love)
انت تحبين - anti tuHibbiina (you - sing. fem. - love)
هو يحب - howwa yuHibbu (he loves)
هي تحب - heyya tuHibbu (she loves)

نحن نحب - naHnu nuHibbu (we - dual/pl. - love)
أنتما تحبان - antomaa tuHibbaani (you - dual - love)
هما يحبان - homaa (masc.) yuHibbaani (they - dual masc. - love)
هما تحبان - homaa (fem.) tuHibbaani (they - dual fem. - love)

أنتم تحبون - antom tuHibbuuna (you - pl. masc. - love)
أنتن تحببن - antonna tuHbabna (you - pl. fem. - love)
هم يحبون - hom yuHibbuuna (they - pl. masc. - love)
هن يحببن - honna yuHbabna (they - pl. fem. - love)

Here, the doubled consonant remains doubled, with the exception of the second- and third-person feminine plural conjugations.

But the colloquial conjugations are much simpler.  Here they are (this is for the Egyptian dialect, but I don't think the conjugations are too different in most other dialects):

*Past:*
أنا حبيت - ana Habbeit (I loved)
انت حبيت - inta Habbeit (you - sing. masc. - loved)
انتى حبيتى - inti Habbeitii (you - sing. fem. - loved)
هو حب - howwa Habb (he loved)
هى حبت - heyya Habbit (she loved)

احنا حبينا - eHna Habbeina (we loved)
انتو حبيتوا - intu Habbeituu (you - dual/pl. - loved)
هم حبوا - homma Habbuu (they - dual/pl. - loved)

*Present:*
أنا أحب - ana aHebb (I love)
انتا تحب - inta tiHebb (you - sing. masc. - love)
انتى تحبى - inti tiHebbii (you - sing. fem. - love)
هو يحب - howwa yiHebb (he loves)
هى تحب - heyya tiHebb (she loves)

احنا نحب - eHna niHebb (we love)
انتو تحبوا - intu tiHebbuu (you - dual/pl. - love)
هم يحبوا - homma yiHebbuu (they - dual/pl. - love)


----------



## ihsaan

Oh, thank you Leyla. You're an angel. This was just what I wanted!


----------



## Anatoli

Hi,

I've been away for too long, sorry 

Reviving an old thread. Can someone please confirm/fix the MSA conjugation of *حب* (form I), not *أحب* (form IV)? I've got a full paradigm for *أحب* but not for *حب*. The above conjugation seems to be for form IV verb, not I. Which one is more common?

I couldn't find a reliable source.

*Perfect tense*:
 he - حب - ḥabba
she - حبت - ḥabbat
you (m/f), I - حببت - ḥababta, ḥababti, ḥababtu
they (dual) _m_ - حبا - ḥabbā
they (dual) _f_ - حبتا - ḥabbatā
you (dual) - حببتما - ḥababtumā
they (m) - حبوا - ḥabbū
they (f) - حببن - ḥababna
you (m, pl) - حببتم - ḥababtum
you (f, pl) - حببتن - ḥababtunna
we - حببنا - ḥababnā

*Imperative*
 m, sg - حب - ḥibb
f, sg - حبي - ḥibbī
pl, m - حبوا - ḥibbū
pl, f - حبين - ḥibbīna
dual - حبا - ḥibbā

*Imperfect tense
*
 he - يحب - yaḥibbu (is y*u*ḥibbu, same Arabic spelling - the present tense form of أحب, rather than حب?)
she, you (m), I - تحب - taḥibbu
you (f) - تحبين - taḥibbīna
I - أحب - ʾaḥibbu
they (dual) _m_ - يحبان - yaḥibbāni
they (dual) _f_ - تحبان - taḥibbāni
you (dual) - تحبان - taḥibbāni
they (m) - يحبون - yaḥibbūna
they (f) - يحببن - yaḥbubna
you (m, pl) - تحبون - taḥibbūna
you (f, pl) - تحبين - taḥibbīna
we - نحب - naḥibbu


----------



## إسكندراني

Just so you know, I think we have a thread somewhere where we argued about the vowel, and أحبّ vs أحبَب as well as يَحُبّ vs يُحِبّ. I don't think we resolved the issue


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you. Note that I don't deny the accuracy of يُحِبّ. It's just that I think there are two forms that belong to two similar but not identical verbs - yuḥibbu (يُحِبّ) and yaḥibbu (يَحِبّ) (?) from verbs أحب and حب. Not sure what you mean by يَحُبّ. Could you give me a link, please? So, my question remains - the conjugation of حب.


----------



## cherine

Good to see you back, Anatoli 

I don't remember ever reading the verb form Habba. It's always aHabba. But your conjugation is correct, although I'm not sure about this part (pl, f - حبين - ḥibbīna) following the pattern, it could be more correct to conjugate it (pl, f - حببن - ḥibibna) But I'm not sure.


----------



## Anatoli

cherine said:


> Good to see you back, Anatoli
> 
> I don't remember ever reading the verb form Habba. It's always aHabba. But your conjugation is correct, although I'm not sure about this part (pl, f - حبين - ḥibbīna) following the pattern, it could be more correct to conjugate it (pl, f - حببن - ḥibibna) But I'm not sure.



Glad to hear from you Cherine. 

Thank you for the confirmation. I tried to imitate the conjugation of a similar verb but yes, Imperative pl, f - حبين - ḥibbīna is definitely out of line here because the doubled verb is not contracted in front of a consonant. Can you confirm it's حببن - ḥibibna, though?


----------



## Ghabi

Hi Anatoli! There are two options for this pattern, if I'm not mistaken:

i7bib
i7bibii
i7bibuu
i7bibna
i7bibaa Or

7ibba
7ibbii
7ibbuu
i7bibna
7ibbaa


----------



## Anatoli

Hi Ghabi, glad to hear from you too 

Very late here, time to go to bed. You may be referring to أحب, for which I have the conjugation but no imperatives.

I will check again tomorrow evening. Need access to my books


----------



## Ghabi

That one (أحب) would begin with a fat7a in the imperative:

a7bib
a7bibii
a7bibuu
a7bibna
a7bibaa


----------



## إسكندراني

I thought it would be 2a7babna & 7abibna


----------



## Anatoli

Ghabi, thank you, but I'm a bit confused as I haven't seen geminate verbs to conjugate like this. I'll research a bit when I have a chance. Books, IMHO, give more on Arabic conjugation than any online resources. At least, the examples in books are more complete.


----------



## Ghabi

Hi again Anatoli! I guess the confusion arises from the fact that the _majzuum_ form of the "doubled verbs" has two alternative forms (and thus _theoretically_ two imperative forms), but I think that should present no mystery, as they're just two different strategies to avoid the consonant cluster at the end of a word. You may take a look at here, which presents the two _majzuum_ forms.

As to the imperative form of an _af3ala_ verb, I think that's quite straightforward: the first vowel must be a _fat7a_ with _kasra_ as the second one, as in _arsil_ "send!".


----------



## Abu Talha

Hello. Here is the conjugation of حَبَّ يَحِبُّ (with middle radical having a kasra): http://acon.baykal.be/index.php?r3=ب&r2=ب&r1=ح&type=I&pvowel=a&ivowel=i

Also worth mentioning, perhaps, is the لسان العرب entry for this root: http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=حبب

I think he is basically saying that form I is شاذ in the active voice, and is only used for its passive participle محبوب. Otherwise, form IV is used (except for مُحَبّ which is شاذ). 

Perhaps this was already discussed, and with more references, in the thread that Iskanderani mentions.

Also, he is saying something about the middle radical for form I, how it may be kasra in addition to the damma but I don't understand that part completely.


----------



## Anatoli

I know about Acon but can conjugation of all geminated verbs be trusted?


----------



## Abu Talha

Anatoli said:


> I know about Acon but can conjugation of all geminated verbs be trusted?


لسان العرب has some interesting information about the form I verb. I didn't understand this bit but perhaps someone else may:وحَبَّه يَحِبُّه، بالكسر، فهو مَحْبُوبٌ. قال الجوهري: وهذا شاذ لأَنه لا يأْتي في المضاعف يَفْعِلُ بالكسر، إِلاّ ويَشرَكُه يَفْعُل بالضم، إِذا كان مُتَعَدِّياً، ما خَلا هذا الحرفَ.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

daee said:


> لسان العرب has some interesting information about the form I verb. I didn't understand this bit but perhaps someone else may:وحَبَّه يَحِبُّه، بالكسر، فهو مَحْبُوبٌ. قال الجوهري: وهذا شاذ لأَنه لا يأْتي في المضاعف يَفْعِلُ بالكسر، إِلاّ ويَشرَكُه يَفْعُل بالضم، إِذا كان مُتَعَدِّياً، ما خَلا هذا الحرفَ.



It is saying that no other geminate verbs have ONLY كسرة (without ضمة as well) as their imperfect stem vowel when they are transitive except حبّ، يحِب, and this verb is therefore an exception.


----------



## Abu Talha

lukebeadgcf said:


> It is saying that no other geminate verbs have ONLY كسرة (without ضمة as well) as their imperfect stem vowel when they are transitive except حبّ، يحِب, and this verb is therefore an exception.


Thanks Lukebeadgcf! By the way, I never noticed that generally, all transitive geminate verbs could take either ضمة or كسرة...
Does that mean that in addition to يَرُدّه you can also have يَرِدّه for <ر د د> ?


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Hmm. I don't think so. I think that there are verbs which only take ضمة, and verbs that only take فتحة, and verbs that take ضمة or كسرة, and INTRANSITIVE verbs that only take كسرة like فرّ and صحّ, but حبّ is the only transitive geminate verb that takes only كسرة.

With that said, in practice and especially in more colloquial speech, the ضم/كسر boundary becomes very fluid, perhaps because it is a distinction which does not carry any semantic force in the minds of modern Arabic speakers (contrary to the very esoteric rule we've discovered above). In colloquial, I would not be surprised to here someone say بيرِد.


----------

